# děvčátko se podobalo na Otylku



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, znal jsem spojení podobat se komu, čemu, proto mě dost překvapilo, že ve Slovníku spisovného jazyka českého je uvedeno také spojení: podobat se na koho, je tam hvězdička. Tato předložka je v maďarštině. Jak by to znělo, kdybych řekl: Podobá se na matku. (?)...  Asi blbě, že ano? Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

"Podobá se na matku" mi zní špatně.
"Děvčátku se podobalo na Otylku" mi zní dobře, ale nespisovně. Jakože není správné používat "podobat se na", ale že se to někdy (na vesnici?) používá.

Ale jak je to skutečně se správností a pozadím, to nevím.


----------



## marsi.ku

"Podobat se na" mi zní literárně/nářečně, v běžně řeči to neslýchám, v literatuře by mě ovšem toto spojení nepřekvapilo. Ale mám to spíš pocitové, možná se najde někdo, kdo bude vědět, jak to skutečně je.


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji, mně tak ani nešlo o nějaké lingvistické vysvětlení, ale takové ty divné věci mi také připadají nářeční nebo literární. Většinou to takhle funguje v každém jazyce.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

tedy k Vaší položené otázce. Ve spisované češtině se užívá nejčastěji vazba slovesa "*podobat se někomu*/*něčemu (tj. s dativem, 3.pádem)*". V této uvedené vazbě se předložka zásadně neužívá, ano.

Příklady jejího spisovného užití mohou býti následující, i když stylistika jazyka také hraje důležitou roli:

a) "Můj mladší bratr *se podobá*/*podobal* více otci/otcovi, než-li matce." (tzn. komparace, srovnání - charakter, fyzický vzhled etc.)
    "Můj mladší bratr *je* více podobný/*byl*-*býval* více *podobný *otci/otcovi, nežli matce. (tzn. -II-; stylisticky možná lepší, o fous/o trochu "hezčí"!)

*Vazba "podobat se někomu/něčemu" je významově shodná, úplně totožná s vazbou "být podobný někomu/něčemu"! 
*
Vámi užitá vazba "podobat se na někoho" je pro rodilého mluvčího českého jazyka významově srozumitelná, pochopitelná, nicméně zní - řekněme - trochu komicky, legračně. 

V mém "Slovníku spisovné češtiny" (nakladatelství Academia, 1978. 350 S.) není tato vazba s předložkou "na" uvedena.

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## kuba kuba

Hrdlodus said:


> "Podobá se na matku" mi zní špatně.
> "Děvčátku se podobalo na Otylku" mi zní dobře, ale nespisovně. Jakože není správné používat "podobat se na", ale že se to někdy (na vesnici?) používá.
> 
> Ale jak je to skutečně se správností a pozadím, to nevím.



Se vším souhlasím. Lépe když popíšu mou reakci; když jsem četl název vlákna, přešel jsem to naprosto samozřejmě. Až když jsem si četl první příspěvek, tak jsem nad tím začal uvažovat, že to "nezní tak úplně správně" :-D. Takže tak.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ...Tato předložka je v maďarštině ...


Skôk sufix, ale rozumiem čo tým "autor" myslel . To čo chcem povedať je, že v slovenčine je predlžka "na" v tom prípade úplne bežná.


----------

